# Raising lines/heads



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I posted the question as part of a longer post in the cool season forum, but haven't gotten much feedback regarding the irrigation problem.

Basically, I will be added fill and soil to an area which is home to approx. 12-13 heads. Some head currently at the lowest part of the yard will likely be buried under a few feet of soil. The system was in place when I moved in and do not know how the lines are routed through the yard.

Has anyone run into this situation before? Should I plan to dig up the system in that area before I add the soil and just replace it when done?


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

You do lose water pressure with every foot of elevation. My father and I share a well and my property is about 2 feet higher than his. His water pressure is better than mine and it drives me crazy. If it were me I'd redo the lines. If you don't want to do that you could run a test by extending those sprinkler heads and turning them on. Maybe it will still work fine for you.


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Raising that many heads by that much could cause a problem with pressure, and could result in heads not getting the proper coverage. I have raised a few heads a zone little more than 2 feet without problems but that was only a couple heads.


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Another thought I had on this is pipes can break some times. Do you really want to risk digging down several feet to work on the sprinkler system in the future?


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

wafflesngravy said:


> Another thought I had on this is pipes can break some times. Do you really want to risk digging down several feet to work on the sprinkler system in the future?


Well that was why I asked in the first place. I guess I should have phrased it better. I don't want to leave the lines that far below ground level, so I'm just trying to figure out the best options.

Do I just rip it out and and start from scratch or try and pull it up and work around it until it's at a reasonable depth?


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

If it were me I'd start from scratch. Leave the old pipes down there and run new ones after the new ground is in place. It would also be a great opportunity to make sure you have a well designed system without any compromises.


----------

